# Can you explain MPH?



## Jessica Kromer (Nov 12, 2009)

Saw this last night and couldn't stop laughing!!!!! 

Are people really like this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHEC2-ZClJI

She is trying to explain how to calculate miles per hour. I am not sure that she graduated fifth grade......


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

If your first step is how many minutes it takes you to run a mile, and something about tire revolutions ...... you're in trouble.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


I liked "I make sense. You do not make sense."



I'm sorry. I'd have had to push her out of the speeding (80 mph) car. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jessica Kromer said:


> Saw this last night and couldn't stop laughing!!!!!
> 
> Are people really like this?
> 
> ...


That's a great wife! NOT A CLUE!!\\/


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, those of us who graduated past fifth grade know the answer.
BUT... no one is taking into account the length of time you spend on a traffic stop when you get pulled over.:mrgreen:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

hey if ya slash 80 in half, ya get 40 sooooooo,


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah, he's a bright boy.
He married her. 
Till death do them part. Uh, do I have that right? Till death do them part.

He couldn't be much brighter then she is.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Randy Allen said:


> Yeah, he's a bright boy.
> He married her.
> Till death do them part. Uh, do I have that right? Till death do them part.
> 
> He couldn't be much brighter then she is.


.

Aw come on Randy. He knows EXACTLY what he's got. He was laughing his ass off. Some guys don't need a mental challenge sitting next to them.:smile:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

:lol:

But wouldn't the ability to carry on a sorta normal conversation eventually become desirable?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I mean, as gorgeous as I may be, I don't think I can get by on my looks alone. At least not for long ....

It's really my scintillating conversation.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

That's my point Lee,
They're both as smart as a box of rocks. 
And
Probably well suited for each other.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

There's were times in my life, when I was going through my "bad boy MOFO" era, when having a clueless babe would have been a relief.:-D

My "old lady" never missed a damn thing I did wrong.](*,)


----------



## Brett Bowen (May 2, 2011)

sheesh, it's a good thing she is pretty or she would be in trouble.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

She must do, ahem, something good.

Cause she ain't that good look'n.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jessica Kromer said:


> Saw this last night and couldn't stop laughing!!!!!
> 
> Are people really like this?
> 
> ...


Do you think she knows how many sides a triangle has ? :wink::grin:


----------



## Jon Harris (Nov 23, 2011)

OMG
she could be a 2LT with a map and compass


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm guessing she has other redeeming qualities.


----------



## Chuck Zang (May 12, 2010)

Skip Morgart said:


> I'm guessing she has other redeeming qualities.


She'd better, holy hell that was painful.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

well, there both breeders ](*,) and they vote ](*,) ](*,)


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Come on, am I really the first with a blonde comment? LOL


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Maybe she's rich.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Like my mother always said, looks fade but dumb is forever.


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Like my mother always said, looks fade but dumb is forever.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fL6wbsGx9qw&ob=av3n


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

I would say she is mentally challenged. Or a really good actor.....


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

I think this blonde broad belongs in forest gump next movie as his wife and the baby dumb momma.


----------



## Ingrid Rosenquist (Mar 27, 2006)

Randy Allen said:


> Yeah, he's a bright boy.
> He married her.
> Till death do them part. Uh, do I have that right? Till death do them part.
> 
> He couldn't be much brighter then she is.


Amen. I did not watch the whole video as it was too painful but it appears in the first half that the idiot husband is filming while driving. If they keep that up there is not going to be much of them to part when they crash going 80 mph.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Here's a good MPH question...A fellow is driving to his mom's house that is 60 miles away. He drives 30 mph for the 1st hour. How fast does he have to drive for the 2nd hour to average 60 mph for the trip when he gets there?


----------



## Chuck Zang (May 12, 2010)

Skip Morgart said:


> Here's a good MPH question...A fellow is driving to his mom's house that is 60 miles away. He drives 30 mph for the 1st hour. How fast does he have to drive for the 2nd hour to average 60 mph for the trip when he gets there?


That fellow would need to instantaneously teleport to his mum's, as he had already wasted the one hour in which he had to get there in order to average 60 mph... at least that's my understanding. Of course if the tires rotate 400 times per minute...

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Chuck Zang said:


> That fellow would need to instantaneously teleport to his mum's, as he had already wasted the one hour in which he had to get there in order to average 60 mph... at least that's my understanding. Of course if the tires rotate 400 times per minute...
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk




DING DING DING!!! We have a WINNAH already!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Ben Thompson said:


> I would say she is mentally challenged. Or a really good actor.....


 
....or stoned...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> ....or stoned...



Ooooooh. 

I can't believe I didn't think of that. ](*,)

I just watched it again and saw lots of mental quicksand that reminded me of the late 60s and the 70s. :lol:



eta
I mean, from what I've heard.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

He could asked her something hard like what weights more a pound of feathers or a pound of lead but she would have fainted from exhaustion.
One can only hope they don't procreate.


Can anybody read what the idiots have soaped on the driver side back window?


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

You'll have to explain that kind of logic to me Skip.

It's a two hour trip, not one hour.

By your criteria if you shot a 44 on the front nine you'd have no way to meet par for the course.

2 hours = eighteen holes

front nine = 1 hour first half of trip

72 strokes par (average for the course) = 60 mph average speed for a 2 hour trip

ie. the game lasts 18 holes just like a two hour trip lasts 2 hours and not one hour.

'Average' means combining the highs and lows of any entirety, in this case a 2 hour trip, to come up with the mean middle. Other wise you're talking about statistics.

You can't change the meaning of 'average'.


----------



## Chuck Zang (May 12, 2010)

Ok Randy play for par. Explain how, if you are only travelling 60 total miles and you travel 30 mph for the first hour, you can make up the time and distance in the remaining 30 miles and one hour to average 60 mph for the trip?. 

If the trip was of a greater distance you could do it, but in order to average 60 mph on a 60 mile trip you MUST complete the trip in one hour- thus the 60 miles per hour. You could do 90mph for the remaining 30 miles and you still won't make the average necessary because of the time constraint. If you drove 90 mph for the next hour you would average 60mph for 2 hours but you would have greatly over shot the destination. 


Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Aah, somehow I missed it was a 60 mile trip.

Reading is a challege for me.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Randy Allen said:


> Aah, somehow I missed it was a 60 mile trip.
> 
> Reading is a challege for me.



Bazinga!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Vid has been removed?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Vid has been removed?


Wow!

Does that copyright claim mean it was actually a professional routine or something?


----------



## Jessica Kromer (Nov 12, 2009)

The husband is a MMA promoter, so maybe he got a copyright on it... 

Try this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Qhm7-LEBznk


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Jessica Kromer said:


> The husband is a MMA promoter, so maybe he got a copyright on it...
> 
> Try this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Qhm7-LEBznk[/QUOTE
> 
> MMA promoter? Chelsea a ring card girl???


----------



## Jessica Kromer (Nov 12, 2009)

Hmmm...... That would fit......


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

The couple was interviewed on "Good Morning America" this morning. They said the vid has received millions of hits. He "apologized to his beautiful wife". He said they were both tired when he took the video, and he originally recorded it because he thought thought her explanation was funny and he thought their families would find it funny. She said dealing with the video aftermath together has "brought them closer and made their marriage stronger".


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

And she will probably reproduce!!!\\/

Baby idiots!


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> And she will probably reproduce!!!\\/
> 
> Baby idiots!


That's a horrible punchline.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jackie Lockard said:


> That's a horrible punchline.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> :-D:-D


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Skip Morgart said:


> The couple was interviewed on "Good Morning America" this morning. They said the vid has received millions of hits. He "apologized to his beautiful wife". He said they were both tired when he took the video, and he originally recorded it because he thought thought her explanation was funny and he thought their families would find it funny. She said dealing with the video aftermath together has "brought them closer and made their marriage stronger".


ummm hmmm, I'm thinking for this couple "tired" is a euphemisim for smoked too much mota before taking a ride. Remember the old commercial of a guy frying an egg "this is your brain on drugs"? This video could be the modern take on that.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Millions of hits, and every male had exactly the same thoughts every step of the way, uncanny that, millions of vessels, one mind.

Lol


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah, her and his like were who was in mind with some country singer sang this tune (guess who):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gvgAy76aGs


----------

